# Think SEGA cares about us?



## Louis the Hedgehog (Feb 17, 2009)

Because I can prove they donâ€™t.
http://www.tssznews.com/2009/01/05/the-blog-sega-doesnt-want-you-to-read/
Despite all of this, I am STILL a Sonic fan. And the reason for this is probably one many of you share. But if it isnâ€™t yet, read on. Believe it or not, there actually used to be a version of Sonic the Hedgehog that could slam the other versions nuts into their skulls! No contest at all. And I can think of four reasons for this.

#1 It had a lot in common with a lot of other things. It had similarities with Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, the Terminator films, the Matrix films, the James Bond films, and some things in reality.

#2 The machines, aircraft, and robots donâ€™t look like toys that toddlers play with or have that over-the-top anime look and feel. They look like they were designed by actual engineers who really knew what they were doing. Many of the designs are very sleek and elegant looking, or at least practical.

#3 Everyone is presently complaining about the voice actors nowadays. I canâ€™t blame them, but not so with this. The voice actors involved in this series have had yearâ€™s prior experience to this. And they went on to do other roles in their careers. The Jedi Knight games, Command and Conquer Red Alert 3, and the Transformers 2007 just to name a few.

#4 The strongest part is probably the plot. While the parents of Sonic and his friends are off fighting a Great War against the â€œYiff in hell furfagâ€ mentality, his uncle, who was the Albert Einstein of his time, developed a device that can transform injured tissue into a mechanical counterpart. And when the war ended, everyone assumed that the head of the war ministry would give up his war powers. Instead he used his control to overthrow the kingdom he swore to protect and used the device to turn its citizens into his slaves.

Watching their kingdom and normalcy robed from their lives, Sonic and his friends had to cope. They had to in order to eventually become the tip of the spear of the resistance. And while training, all of them grew even closer, even far beyond just friends.

So basically, here we have something with the potential as cold fusion, and what does SEGA do? Iâ€™m not completely certain what happened in their ranks, but they simply swept this under the carpet. Iâ€™d wager this has something with SEGA of Japanâ€™s stranglehold. Now weâ€™re forced to put up with the crap we face today. I mean, when did the guys who try to impress the young by dancing like at a rave, yet dress like theyâ€™re at a golf course, take over the industry? How did they gain control over deciding what is cool and what isnâ€™t? Because they suck like a black hole at it. (look up the late George Carlinâ€™s rant on cigar chompers to know what Iâ€™m talking about)

And Sonic is not even that popular in Japan anymore either. Here we have something that could have been another StarFox, another Command and Conquer, another Halo, another Final Fantasy, another Star Wars, and so on and so on and so on. But they took it and turned it into another Hanna Montana or High School Musical or some piece of crap franchise you have to shove up everyoneâ€™s asses just to get any attention.

It didnâ€™t used to be this way. And I still hope that the situation can be corrected. Right now, thousands of fans are, literally screaming at SEGA to clean up their act. But they have adopted a PR policy based upon willful ignorance, are effectively barricading themselves in a basement while playing with Sonic the Hedgehog like a child with a loaded gun. The potential to break down this barrier is there, but is too disorganized. What we need is a strong strategy. That is why I turned to you, I need your help. We can seek support in other fandoms and places in the interactive entertainment community. We can also gain the support of present and former SEGA employees.

Now that you see what could have been and what can still be, itâ€™s understandable why Iâ€™m still a Sonic fan despite everything that has happened. Care to join me? And please donâ€™t tell me to â€œget a lifeâ€, would you RATHER have me hooked on drugs?


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 17, 2009)

*shrugs* Never liked Sega, never liked Sonic.  The company has made one bad decision after another since the 80's, so to me the only shock is how they still exist as a business. :?


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 17, 2009)

sega is still around?  after being retarded all these years? WOW.
I hate sega.......


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 17, 2009)

The last time Sega made anything good was Nights into Dreams, but for the doomed Saturn console only.  Nintendo and Sony both ate Sega's lunch.  The last time Sega made anything decent before then was the Genesis console.  Sega did port Nights (not the sequel) to the PS2 recently, but as evidence of their inability to make good decisions, it was a remake and released only in Japan.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 17, 2009)

> So basically, here we have something with the potential as cold fusion,


This made me laugh.

...because cold fusion was proven to be a misreading of results, and has never been even close to reproduced, since it technically breaks a number of laws of physics.  Had to explain that, since I doubt most of you knew.
Oh, ironic similes...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 17, 2009)

I only have one response for this.

Sonic, no not just him but the franchise itself needs to buried with a stake through it.
I was a fan of the older gamers....that is it. Screw the new trash that Sega keeps throwing out that mindless drones keep lapping up eagerly, blissfully ignorant of the poison the new games are, that just further the demise of the entire thing.

The new games are part of the cancer that is killing old franchises. The other cancer happens to be the people who keep drawing bad porn of it.


----------



## Lunar-Moon-Wolf (Feb 17, 2009)

yeah..the older games were awesome..


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 17, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I only have one response for this.
> 
> Sonic, no not just him but the franchise itself needs to buried with a stake through it.
> I was a fan of the older gamers....that is it. Screw the new trash that Sega keeps throwing out that mindless drones keep lapping up eagerly, blissfully ignorant of the poison the new games are, that just further the demise of the entire thing.
> ...



I hate it when people turn games into porn, its retarded and it makes the people who made the game want to kill themselves.


----------



## Laze (Feb 17, 2009)

It's obvious Sega still love me. Why else would they release _House Of The Dead: Overkill _if not for me, then for all the numerous like minded zombie fanatics out there.

And in all honesty, I haven't played a Sonic game since the Mega Drive games...


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 17, 2009)

Rakiao said:


> I hate it when people turn games into porn, its retarded and it makes the people who made the game want to kill themselves.



Depends... there's some very good Koopa porn.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 17, 2009)

All I wanna say is that SEGA don't care about us

Sonicution, the new fursecution


----------



## Louis the Hedgehog (Feb 17, 2009)

It's not persecution of any kind, it's blind incompetence.


----------



## Gestinatio (Feb 17, 2009)

Lunar-Moon-Wolf said:


> yeah..the older games were awesome..



The older games were great! Master System II + Sonic was a recipe for a good night in.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 17, 2009)

capthavoc123 said:


> Get a life.



Says someone with close to 2000 posts on a furry forum.

Anyway, tl;dr. SEGA is a business, they're going to do what earns them money. They don't care about you, me, or any customer. As long as you keep buying their shit, they're going to keep selling it to you.


----------



## FilmMunk (Feb 17, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Says someone with close to 2000 posts on a furry forum.
> 
> Anyway, tl;dr. SEGA is a business, they're going to do what earns them money. They don't care about you, me, or any customer. As long as you keep buying their shit, they're going to keep selling it to you.



   The above statement is true and its unfortunate that kids will flock to anything if it has SONIC slapped on it.  But hey guys, I apologize for my lack of posts here but this particular thread drew my interest since I was involved with an ambitious project with Sega in 2006.  Recently, thereâ€™s been a sudden outburst of former Sega employees coming open about the corruption that the video game company has been experiencing for the last decade.  With that said, Id like to share my side of story to prove how deceptive and unprofessional this company really is. 

  A couple years ago, I approached Sega of America regarding a Sonic the Hedgehog feature film I developed.  Everything was already prepared for their analysis.  Artwork, descriptions, and a 90 page script.  The licensing department expressed a deep interest in getting it produced and relayed the information to their Japanese branch.  A couple months later, I received an email providing a laundry list of criteria before the film could be officially approved.  In the summer of 2007, I began my trek around Hollywood pitching my film to various studios such as FOX, Dreamworks, Warner Bros, and ect.  In October of that year, Universal Pictures in conjunction with DiC Entertainment solidified a deal with Sega of America to begin production on the official theatrical Sonic film in January 20008.  A few days of Christmas, the studios and myself received a rejection letter from Sega of Japan stated that theyâ€™ve already had a movie planed with their own third party studio.  This rendered the entire project dead in the water, but upon further investigation it turned out that Sega of Japan lied since they were reluctant to let an outsiders meddle with their property.  

  The reason why Sega of America approved the project is cause they assumed that Sega of Japan would appreciate the idea of bringing their mascot to the big screen.  However, after I personally reasoned with them, they were stubborn, crass, and brutal in their response.  Everyone involved with this film was upset and felt that Sega of Japan toyed with us since their company controls every aspect of the Sonic property.  Nobody from the other Sega branches has any say in the creative or marketing decisions anymore.  This info was directed to me from the licensing department of both branches.  The issue guys, is the fact that it never used to be like this.  In the 90s, they compromised their creative decisions so the franchise could appeal to their separate regions.  Originally, Sonic was created for western audiences, but now, the Sega of Japan is coercing their culture and lame anime clichÃ©s everyone.  The problem is that Sonic fans have been rejecting these ideas cause they simply donâ€™t work.  Anyway, I just wanted to take the opportunity here to express the afflictions that I endured with this company.  As long as Sega of Japan holds a leash on their other branches, they will continue to hurt employees, their fans, and end up destroying their own company through poor marketing and inept business practices.  I have documented evidence stemming from the last 4 years to prove my claim if anyone requests to view any of it.  Thanks Louis.  I really appreciate you posting this and bringing this everyones attention.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 17, 2009)

FilmMunk said:


> The above statement is true and its unfortunate that kids will flock to anything if it has SONIC slapped on it.  But hey guys, I apologize for my lack of posts here but this particular thread drew my interest since I was involved with an ambitious project with Sega in 2006.  Recently, thereâ€™s been a sudden outburst of former Sega employees coming open about the corruption that the video game company has been experiencing for the last decade.  With that said, Id like to share my side of story to prove how deceptive and unprofessional this company really is.
> 
> A couple years ago, I approached Sega of America regarding a Sonic the Hedgehog feature film I developed.  Everything was already prepared for their analysis.  Artwork, descriptions, and a 90 page script.  The licensing department expressed a deep interest in getting it produced and relayed the information to their Japanese branch.  A couple months later, I received an email providing a laundry list of criteria before the film could be officially approved.  In the summer of 2007, I began my trek around Hollywood pitching my film to various studios such as FOX, Dreamworks, Warner Bros, and ect.  In October of that year, Universal Pictures in conjunction with DiC Entertainment solidified a deal with Sega of America to begin production on the official theatrical Sonic film in January 20008.  A few days of Christmas, the studios and myself received a rejection letter from Sega of Japan stated that theyâ€™ve already had a movie planed with their own third party studio.  This rendered the entire project dead in the water, but upon further investigation it turned out that Sega of Japan lied since they were reluctant to let an outsiders meddle with their property.
> 
> The reason why Sega of America approved the project is cause they assumed that Sega of Japan would appreciate the idea of bringing their mascot to the big screen.  However, after I personally reasoned with them, they were stubborn, crass, and brutal in their response.  Everyone involved with this film was upset and felt that Sega of Japan toyed with us since their company controls every aspect of the Sonic property.  Nobody from the other Sega branches has any say in the creative or marketing decisions anymore.  This info was directed to me from the licensing department of both branches.  The issue guys, is the fact that it never used to be like this.  In the 90s, they compromised their creative decisions so the franchise could appeal to their separate regions.  Originally, Sonic was created for western audiences, but now, the Sega of Japan is coercing their culture and lame anime clichÃ©s everyone.  The problem is that Sonic fans have been rejecting these ideas cause they simply donâ€™t work.  Anyway, I just wanted to take the opportunity here to express the afflictions that I endured with this company.  As long as Sega of Japan holds a leash on their other branches, they will continue to hurt employees, their fans, and end up destroying their own company through poor marketing and inept business practices.  I have documented evidence stemming from the last 4 years to prove my claim if anyone requests to view any of it.  Thanks Louis.  I really appreciate you posting this and bringing this everyones attention.



Dude, if you're the person I think you are, didn't pretty much everyone conclude that your script was shit anyway?


----------



## FilmMunk (Feb 17, 2009)

Youâ€™d be correct sir.  But for the record, the script that leaked out was a first draft and it went through many changes before it landed on the desk of the Hollywood produces.  Plus the general consensus from all the studios was that my story was well woven and compelling, even Sega of America delivered a similar compliment to me.  So considering all the positive feedback I was getting in LA, I can assure you that this film wouldve been nothing short of epic.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 17, 2009)

FilmMunk said:


> Youâ€™d be correct sir.  But for the record, the script that leaked out was a first draft and it went through many changes before it landed on the desk of the Hollywood produces.  Plus the general consensus from all the studios was that my story was well woven and compelling, even Sega of America delivered a similar compliment to me.  So considering all the positive feedback I was getting in LA, I can assure you that this film wouldve been nothing short of epic.



pics/pdf or it didnt happen


----------



## FilmMunk (Feb 17, 2009)

I still have future plans for my script (ie fan project), so Im a bit reluctant to share the 4th draft to the public in fear that Ill be bombarded with hate spam.  Sonic fans feel threaten when their perception of Sonic is challenged so Id like to avoid that conflict.  However, I will show you a publicity pic that was taken at FOX in 2007

http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/4163/fox2007tk7.jpg


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 17, 2009)

FilmMunk said:


> I still have future plans for my script (ie fan project), so Im a bit reluctant to share the 4th draft to the public in fear that Ill be bombarded with hate spam.  Sonic fans feel threaten when their perception of Sonic is challenged so Id like to avoid that conflict.  However, I will show you a publicity pic that was taken at FOX in 2007
> 
> http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/4163/fox2007tk7.jpg



Come on man that's not a publicity pic.

tits or gtfo


----------



## FilmMunk (Feb 17, 2009)

The point I'm trying to make is that Sega of Japan refuses to negotiate with their western branches and I among alot of industry professionals were victims of their malice. If you're skeptical about everything described thats fine, its your opinion. However asking me to provide photos of tits shows your maturity level. Louis has provided factual information and Iâ€™m hear to vouch for this statement since I experienced it. To clarify, yes, that was a publicity photo taken since FOX was the first studio that accepted the idea before Universal intervened with a better deal.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 17, 2009)

FilmMunk said:


> The point I'm trying to make is



*It doesn't matter what your point is*


----------



## FilmMunk (Feb 17, 2009)

Well then, I guess were done here.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 17, 2009)

Mission accomplished folks. Let's call it a night.


----------



## Louis the Hedgehog (Feb 17, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> *It doesn't matter what your point is*


And what exactly is _your_ point? Other than constantly changing the subject to porn?

And people think I'm the one who needs to get a life.


----------



## Uro (Feb 17, 2009)

The only thing I hate more than sonic are sonic fanbois.


----------



## Louis the Hedgehog (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm not a blind fanboy. I'm just tired of the way things are going.

Plus I feel that erasing the whole thing is a permanent solution to a temporary problem. In case you didn't read my first post, there actually was a version of Sonic that actually was good. That's the only reason why I didn't leave years ago. It's what got me into the furry fandom.

I thought you of all people would understand.


----------



## Louis the Hedgehog (Feb 17, 2009)

Can't anyone post anything that isn't spam?


----------



## FilmMunk (Feb 17, 2009)

Uro said:


> The only thing I hate more than sonic are sonic fanbois.



I concur.  Sonic fans are a hostile bunch, but can you blame them?  After a decade of fail, Sega has yet to develop a game that fans actually enjoy.  Sonic Unleashed came close, but it lost its respect due to the werehog gimmick.  I will openly admit that I am a furry but also have a desired respect for Sonic the Hedgehog.  He has so much potential as a character but Sega refuses to acknowledge that.  The reason I became a Sonic fan was due to the SatAM cartoon and the Archie Comics.  It expanded Sonic's story in more dimentions giving him depth, personality and endearing characters that helped him on the battlfield.  

This franchise couldve competed Grand Theft Auot or Halo, but instead we get an atrociously bad storyline, annoying characters, and horrible controls.  I've been an advocate in trying to preserve the aspects of what made Sonic a success in the past in hope that the message would finally resonate with Sega of Japan.  Sonic Team treats their employees like mindless drones, restricting them of creative liberities or any semblance of quality game development.  Instead of making good games, theyd rather use stupid gimmicks that dont even mesh with the Sonic universe.  

These actions resulted in the fan base splitting apart and starting Civil eWars.  If Sega of Japan stayed on track and listened their other branches, this clusterfuck wouldnt exist.  The Japanese cultural pride nonesense has gone on far enough and they need to realize that Sonic was created for the western regions.  The reason I hold a strong affinity for Sonic is cause I actually care and want to see it succeed again.  All Sega of Japan has to do is compromise with their other branches instead of monopolizing their mascot.  American and European ideas should be welcomed, not shunned.  This is why the Sonic is in its decline.  So please, lets try to be rational and discuss this topic like adults.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 17, 2009)

Louis the Hedgehog said:


> And what exactly is _your_ point? Other than constantly changing the subject to porn?
> 
> And people think I'm the one who needs to get a life.



don't listen to him, better to put him on block like everyone else does..


Hey.. Sonic had a good run, but Sega is now a 3rd rate company circling around the gutter...

I'm just glad THQ is surviving.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm not sure why I need to care.

Does anyone have a tl;dr?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 17, 2009)

Eli said:


> don't listen to him, better to put him on block like everyone else does..



By everyone, she means her and Defiant. And probably everyone in that group of hers I said could go fuck themselves, but that's sorta what I wanted.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 17, 2009)

Louis the Hedgehog said:


> I'm not a blind fanboy. I'm just tired of the way things are going.
> 
> Plus I feel that erasing the whole thing is a permanent solution to a temporary problem. In case you didn't read my first post, there actually was a version of Sonic that actually was good. That's the only reason why I didn't leave years ago. It's what got me into the furry fandom.
> 
> I thought you of all people would understand.



Sonic has been going down hill for years. One good game is not going to save it. If people are less sympathetic it is because many of us realized it was going down hill and stopped supporting the bull-shit that is the franchise.

In any case I can sort of actually be happy now that Gex never made it past the first three games. That is what makes it so awesome. It was never milked as a cash cow even though the games themselves were quite amazing for it's time, and to me are still amazing now.

When you continue to cling to something that is going down hill and ignoring what real fans want, you only further it's behavior by continuing to stand by it.

EDIT: It's not just Sonic either. The same thing has happened to Spyro. It's been practically ruined. I would have other examples to bring up by I'm too tired.


----------



## FilmMunk (Feb 17, 2009)

Coincidentally, theres a Spyro movie in the works.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 17, 2009)

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/472-Sonic-Unleashed


----------



## Ratte (Feb 17, 2009)

FilmMunk said:


> Coincidentally, theres a Spyro movie in the works.



New plot or old plot?

I like the new one, tbh.


----------



## Louis the Hedgehog (Feb 17, 2009)

> Sonic has been going down hill for years. One good game is not going to save it.


Well duh. Not to sound rude, but I'm way ahead of you.



> When you continue to cling to something that is going down hill and ignoring what real fans want, you only further it's behavior by continuing to stand by it.


That what SEGA is guilty of, NOT ME!

Trust me, there are plenty of people here who actually know what I'm talking about. Come on older Sonic fans! Make your voices heard!

This ought to be our theme.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlcBVVdxByY

And the next one who makes a disturbing post gets it.


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 17, 2009)

Eh, that sounds like SEGA tbh. The series has been going down hill ever since they took that new direction with their games. Suppose it couldn't hurt the series anymore if they went with that idea though. 

As a side note, shouldn't this thread be in the 3 frags left section of the forums


----------



## Louis the Hedgehog (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't know. But it's good to see civilized conversation. And you DO know which version of Sonic I'm talking about, right? The one that had the most in common with Star Wars........ yes, _that_ one.

I mean, imagine if instead of working on the prequal trilogy, Star Wars were radically changed. Imagine if it were turned into a crappy anime, with terrible voice actors, Jar-Jar showed up a LOT more often, replace the political conspiracies with just big space battles between the Republic and Sith fleets, the Sith are total morons, and gave everything this whole over the top feeling. Now wouldn't you feel a _little_ pissed off?

Now you have a close parallel to my situation. There is just so much that so many don't know. Like Sonic's girlfriend can make any guy horny, and it's not that pink hedgehog either.


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 18, 2009)

Louis the Hedgehog said:


> I don't know. But it's good to see civilized conversation. And you DO know which version of Sonic I'm talking about, right? The one that had the most in common with Star Wars........ yes, _that_ one.
> 
> I mean, imagine if instead of working on the prequal trilogy, Star Wars were radically changed. Imagine if it were turned into a crappy anime, with terrible voice actors, Jar-Jar showed up a LOT more often, replace the political conspiracies with just big space battles between the Republic and Sith fleets, the Sith are total morons, and gave everything this whole over the top feeling. Now wouldn't you feel a _little_ pissed off?
> 
> Now you have a close parallel to my situation. There is just so much that so many don't know. Like Sonic's girlfriend can make any guy horny, and it's not that pink hedgehog either.



I believe the series of sonic you are talking about is Sonic Underground, if I'm not mistaken. I wasn't really to into the Star Wars series tbh, but I see the parallels that you are drawing from it all.


----------



## FilmMunk (Feb 18, 2009)

Actually, hes talking about the SatAM cartoon that aired in 1993.  The show that was used as the basis for the Archie Comics


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 18, 2009)

FilmMunk said:


> Actually, hes talking about the SatAM cartoon that aired in 1993. The show that was used as the basis for the Archie Comics



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UE7mXWzZWl4 ?


----------



## FilmMunk (Feb 18, 2009)

yep


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 18, 2009)

FilmMunk said:


> yep



I can't really recall when I saw that show in particular, I only remember seeing one episode then I never saw it again. Was too young to really remember much of it anyways. Kind of wish I would've been able to view the series, it looked pretty interesting.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 18, 2009)

Sega does not give a flying shit about us. If they did, then they would have just repackaged Sonic 3 and Knuckles the way Rockstar does Grand Theft Auto. 

Most game companies also don't even glance over at the fans. Only what makes money. Sonic fans happen to be like Red Sox fans because they come back EVERY time no matter HOW much they get disappointed. Sonic is probably next to World of Warcraft, Fallout fanboys, Nintendo, and the U.s. population as one of the most unpleasable crowds in history, and given how much non-stop bitching and moaning I hear from all of them, especially the last one on the list, that's DAMN unpleaseable. 

If sega REALLY cared about what the fans thought then they'd have retired Sonic before they even had the chance to conceive Shadow the Hedgehog or terrorize Rilvor with Rouge the bat, and chances are we'd probably have seen a little more Space Channel 5 or a remake of wonder-boy or Alex Kidd.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm sorry, but Rouge and Knuckles do make a cute couple/adversaries. I can't stand Big the Cat, Cream, most of the Chaotix - and they've added characters to the comics that are on the same level as the FA/DA Sonic character ripoffs - but Rouge and Knuckles are exceptions I think.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 18, 2009)

Lunar-Moon-Wolf said:


> yeah..the older games were awesome..


 
I agree with ya


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 18, 2009)

Dont give a damn, about sega, since Sonic now belongs to Sonic Team, not sega, two I stop playing Sonic Games after SA2. Now I just play most games by Sonic Team, specially PSO/PSU/PS0


----------



## Louis the Hedgehog (Feb 18, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> I can't really recall when I saw that show in particular, I only remember seeing one episode then I never saw it again. Was too young to really remember much of it anyways. Kind of wish I would've been able to view the series, it looked pretty interesting.


Try looking up episodes on youtube. You'll be thankful you did, and what a huge mistake it was for SEGA to throw it all away.

I recommend everyone else who is a TRUE furry to do the same, and figure out just what it actually is what I'm really fighting for.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 18, 2009)

i dont know... i dont care about sega, why should they care about me?^^
i didnt like ANY of their games lately, i dont even own a sega game right now. maybe ill check out 'the conduit' once its released, they are only publisher for it, maybe its ok


----------



## Louis the Hedgehog (Feb 18, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> i dont know... i dont care about sega, why should they care about me?^^
> i didnt like ANY of their games lately, i dont even own a sega game right now. maybe ill check out 'the conduit' once its released, they are only publisher for it, maybe its ok


Well, I suppose you don't have to care. All I'm saying that it could have been better, I mean much better.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 18, 2009)

I say give Sonic a break for a while and get focused on giving me my Space Channel 5! I want my Space Channel 5! >:3


----------



## Mexinus (Feb 18, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> I say give Sonic a break for a while and get focused on giving me my Space Channel 5! I want my Space Channel 5! >:3



Damn right D: <
Space channel 5 Is the Shiznit


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 18, 2009)

YES!!! MORE SPACE CHANNEL 5!!! That woman from the band who claimed they ripped her appearance can go fuck herself. 

WE CANNOT GUIDE YOU TO SAVE SPACE CHILDREN WITH SIMON SYAS LIKE GAMES!!!


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 19, 2009)

Louis the Hedgehog said:


> Try looking up episodes on youtube. You'll be thankful you did, and what a huge mistake it was for SEGA to throw it all away.
> 
> I recommend everyone else who is a TRUE furry to do the same, and figure out just what it actually is what I'm really fighting for.



Yeah I'll look into that, especially after watching the nostalgia critic review about it (Ironically furries were mentioned in this review to). I think he pretty much sums up how you feel about what sega did with the show and how you probably feel about the other series of sonic. Part 1 of the review is here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTwWutvIkig Part 2 of the review (Which mentions the SatAM version you were talking about) is here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJqBW0FdJZ0 . Ironic how this came out right around the same time you made this thread.


----------



## evegodenraven (Feb 19, 2009)

Sega is a great company... but they really need to hear what their fans want...

they completely messed up Phantasy Star Universe....
Phantasy Star Online is get... but... they completely messed up everything with the 2nd generation(what ever) of the game... 
idk how the new sonic game is, but i'm glad they brought back the old sonic running system they put in the older games =D


----------



## AlexX (Feb 19, 2009)

From what I've seen Sega could indeed make the greatest Sonic game ever...

...and the fans would STILL call it shit.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 19, 2009)

To be fair, it's really only Sonic Team that's gone insane. Sega's made a few good games, too, like Yakuza. Plus, they're a great publisher. Sadly, the Sonic games are obviously Sega's biggest series, so there's the problem.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 19, 2009)

Riptor said:


> To be fair, it's really only Sonic Team that's gone insane. Sega's made a few good games, too, like Yakuza. Plus, they're a great publisher. Sadly, the Sonic games are obviously Sega's biggest series, so there's the problem.



actually the problem doesnt lie within the sonic team but within sega itself.
i cant find the source, but a former member of the sonic team said that they are sick of making sonic games but sega forces them to make more games. that explains the quality of all the new sonic games i guess^^
wait a moment, ill search for the source

edit
sources: 
http://kotaku.com/5124622/rumor-nights-sequel-was-originally-an-xbox-360-ps3-game
http://www.tssznews.com/2009/01/05/the-blog-sega-doesnt-want-you-to-read/


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 19, 2009)

Sega has given me Madworld and Valkyria Chronicles, so I care not two shits to the wind what they do with Sonic if it's not forcing Archie to kill that shitty comic. Also, given that Sega knows and very likely gets ill at the idea of dealing with it's batshit insane Sonic fandom, I approve of a slow death of the character.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think Sega gives a crap anymore either. Hell, they haven't released a new Panzer Dragoon game in too long of a time. Sure, Orta was drop-dead amazing and should last me till the end of time... But I needs my fix!


----------



## Louis the Hedgehog (Feb 22, 2009)

> actually the problem doesnt lie within the sonic team but within sega itself.
> i cant find the source, but a former member of the sonic team said that they are sick of making sonic games but sega forces them to make more games. that explains the quality of all the new sonic games i guess^^
> wait a moment, ill search for the source


Yes, I've read that too.

But this topic is about how Sonic the Hedgehog could have been something that could have Competed with Starfox, Halo, Command and Conquer, and so on.

There actually was a version of Sonic the Hedgehog that aired during the apex of entertainment that got most people into the furry fandom. I consider it the "Star Wars" of the furry fandom, and it's what introduced me to it as well. And even tough it may not be doing so well among self-proclaimed Sonic "fans" it has done well among general populations of........... well, you name it. This variant mav very well be one of the biggest contributers to adding numbers to the furry fandom. For that we should all be more thankful.

But one day SEGA decided to go all Michael Eisner on us, assuming the fans would not care. And now it feels like another overrated piece of crap franchize that grabs the spotlight without earning it to the point of being scariy.

Some say this ought to die mercifully. I say that is a perminant solution to a temporary problem. Things did not used to be this way, and if we work together, we will bake things better once more.

And yes, Panzer Dragoon was awesome. As awesome as Sonic ought to be for all the same reasons.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 22, 2009)

Louis the Hedgehog said:


> There actually was a version of Sonic the Hedgehog that aired during the apex of entertainment that got most people into the furry fandom.


I'm sorry, but the Archie/SatAM version of Sonic the Hedgehog wasn't all that great...


----------



## Ratte (Feb 22, 2009)

Sega made Phantasy Star, which was awesome.


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 22, 2009)

Also Sega made Condemned 1 and 2 which were both really great games imo.



Louis the Hedgehog said:


> Yes, I've read that too.
> 
> But this topic is about how Sonic the Hedgehog could have been something that could have Competed with Starfox, Halo, Command and Conquer, and so on.
> 
> ...



yeah they should've stuck with the SatAm series they had back in the day. It sucked how they just discontinued it like that. But knowing today's sonic team they would most likely ruin the entire idea of the SatAm series if they were to re-continue it (which would ultimately be made into a crappy remake that will tank), which is why the sonic series should just mercifully die.  :/


----------



## Kesteh (Feb 23, 2009)

Remember when sega did stupid shit in the name of censoring back in the genesis days?
Good times. 
Now they have a black hedgehog that uses guns and a snotty attitude.

Find the irony.


----------



## Repiotou (Feb 23, 2009)

Geeze, So much flat out Sonic hate, and I actually enjoyed Unleashed for the most part.

Though yeah, assuming what is said about SEGA to be true, they probably need a break from Sonic, they have been doing it for so long, that I think even Sonic is getting tired out from all the running around they are having him do every year...If you get my drift, and not the sexual kind of drift (quote that last part and you're an idiot). Shadow isn't so bad in my book. It may be a cliche, but it is pretty much standard issue for a character to have a look-alike or somewhere close to it with a completely opposite personality, most cartoons of the 80s and 90s that I am aware of have had at least one episode where there is some evil or anti-hero double of a character from a different background. Shadow is that character, so I support him a bit...just wish he would sell those guns and have them melted down (I used to like blasting at enemies with a f'ing satellite laser in Shadow the Hedgehog, it was a game with potential that got staunched, end of story).

As for Rouge, She is just the standard issue sex appeal character, while Sally form SatAM was part that, AND the - dare I say it - Princess Leia of Sonic! *SHOT!*

Amy has been here since Sonic CD, get off her back, gotta wonder where the hell Tails was during that time though.

My opinion, Sonic _*can come back, *_but first, they need to give him a good four year or more break from the spotlight.


----------



## Lukar (Feb 23, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> yeah they should've stuck with the SatAm series they had back in the day. It sucked how they just discontinued it like that. But knowing today's sonic team they would most likely ruin the entire idea of the SatAm series if they were to re-continue it (which would ultimately be made into a crappy remake that will tank), which is why the sonic series should just mercifully die.  :/



Wasn't the SatAM story continued in the comics? Forgive me if I'm wrong.

Anyways, I think that Sega needs to hand the Sonic franchise over to a different developer, like what they did with the Advance games (And the Rush series, if I remember correctly). They could let Dimps make all the main games (BioWare could do more Sonic RPG's, as long as they could actually get their facts straight and not do what they did in Chronicles story-wise), or possibly another developer that's had some experience with the franchise in a positive way.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2009)

I used to be a fan of the Hedgepig, but now...Sega needs to put Sonic down.

Forget with an injection, they need to nuke him. Nuke him hard.
So far I have heard they are making a new sonic game...where he wields a goodamn sword.


----------



## Lukar (Feb 23, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I used to be a fan of the Hedgepig, but now...Sega needs to put Sonic down.
> 
> Forget with an injection, they need to nuke him. Nuke him hard.
> So far I have heard they are making a new sonic game...where he wields a goodamn sword.



It's actually gotten positive previews. ^^ It looks pretty kewl. It comes out in over a week.


----------



## Kangamutt (Feb 23, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Forget with an injection, they need to nuke him. Nuke him hard.



I say we take off and nuke the entire site from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 23, 2009)

Repiotou said:


> Amy has been here since Sonic CD, get off her back, gotta wonder where the hell Tails was during that time though.


Unfortunetly, most Sonic fans are idiots who:
A. Are stuck in nostalgia and refuse to accept that anything new could be anywhere near as good as the older games
and
B. Never played Sonic CD (Sega CD flopped, after all) and thus don't consider Amy one of the "original" characters since she wasn't in any of the "good" games.

Also, the more I pay Sonic Unleased's Daytime stages the more I'm liking it. Really, I wouldn't have minded waiting another two months if they'd have put forth some effort into improving a good game into a great game, but I guess they already realized the fanbase cannot be satisfied...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 23, 2009)

But they can just put whatever they want out and they continue to pay for it either way. Seriously, the only reason I showed interest in Sonic Chronicles was because I was interested in the story from what I heard, especially how the battle system seemed somewhat like Chrono Cross. 

And am I the only one who likes Amy Rose?


----------



## virus (Feb 24, 2009)

Sega stopped caring when they ceased making hardware. 

Also. Last "real" sonic game was Sonic 3 and its add-on S&K, which was probably the most epic thing ever made for a console.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 24, 2009)

virus said:


> Also. Last "real" sonic game was Sonic 3 and its add-on S&K, which was probably the most epic thing ever made for a console.


Sonic Adventure 1 and 2 were legitimately good games, possibly even great games. Sonic Heroes was okay. Sonic Advance 1 and 3 were also great games. Advance 2 was okay, and Sonic Chronicles was awesome.

People need to stop fanboying over the Genesis games. Just because it's not 16-bit doesn't mean it sucks, and I really wish the fandom would stop dismissing the 3D games as "suck" when most have never even played them (and amusingly, these are the same people who flame those who HAVE played said games and have the sheer gall to claim that they actually DON'T suck).


----------



## Repiotou (Feb 24, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Unfortunetly, most Sonic fans are idiots who:
> A. Are stuck in nostalgia and refuse to accept that anything new could be anywhere near as good as the older games
> and
> B. Never played Sonic CD (Sega CD flopped, after all) and thus don't consider Amy one of the "original" characters since she wasn't in any of the "good" games.
> ...


 Some are also jerks and jerkettes whom label people who don't agree with their line of thinking, although letter A does get a bit annoying after a time. I haven't played Sonic CD due to one reason. I have never owned a Sega Saturn, or heard about it till way later after it's fall. So I have a valid excuse.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 24, 2009)

Repiotou said:


> Some are also jerks and jerkettes whom label people who don't agree with their line of thinking, although letter A does get a bit annoying after a time. I haven't played Sonic CD due to one reason. I have never owned a Sega Saturn, or heard about it till way later after it's fall. So I have a valid excuse.


Sonic CD was for the Sega CD, which was an add-on to the Genesis in a failed attempt to extend its life. Considering how badly it failed, you can't be fauled for not playing it (though the game WAS one of the games in the Sonic Gems Collection for the Gamecube, Xbox, and PS2).


----------



## kitetsu (Feb 24, 2009)

If Yakuza 3 fails in sales, I'm going to say yes, SEGA doesn't care about us.


----------



## Lukar (Feb 24, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Sonic CD was for the Sega CD, which was an add-on to the Genesis in a failed attempt to extend its life. Considering how badly it failed, you can't be fauled for not playing it (though the game WAS one of the games in the Sonic Gems Collection for the Gamecube, Xbox, and PS2).



Gems Collection was only on the GameCube in North America, while Japan got the GCN and PS2 versions. An Xbox edition was planned, but they canceled it.



Repiotou said:


> Some are also jerks and jerkettes whom label people who don't agree with their line of thinking, although letter A does get a bit annoying after a time. I haven't played Sonic CD due to one reason. I have never owned a Sega Saturn, or heard about it till way later after it's fall. So I have a valid excuse.



Why not get Gems Collection? If you have a GameCube and/or Wii, that is.


----------



## Lukar (Feb 24, 2009)

Crap, didn't mean to double post. Look above.


----------



## MRGamer01 (Feb 24, 2009)

After some thought, I came to this.  SEGA is probably just trying to rebuild itself after the incident where one person who promised to keep the Dreamcast a secret ruined them, in turn giving Sony and Microsoft the perfetc chance to elimante SEGA.  Thankfully Nintendo is a good company by hosting the majority of Sonic's games.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 25, 2009)

I thought the Dreamcast was dead before MIcrosoft even had a chance...


----------



## Louis the Hedgehog (Feb 25, 2009)

> As for Rouge, She is just the standard issue sex appeal character, while Sally form SatAM was part that, AND the - dare I say it - Princess Leia of Sonic! *SHOT!*


She alone is what attributed to many members joining the furry fandom. For that, I feel we should all be thankful. Which is why I feel that the version of Sonic the Hedgehog that I wish SEGA would embrace is the "Star Wars" of the furry fandom.


----------



## Zero_Point (Feb 25, 2009)

Louis the Hedgehog said:


> She alone is what attributed to many members joining the furry fandom. For that, I feel we should all be thankful. Which is why I feel that the version of Sonic the Hedgehog that I wish SEGA would embrace is the "Star Wars" of the furry fandom.



Oh lord, thank God for Rouge! How else would the fandom get its allotment of shit-quality Sonic porn if not for her?!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 26, 2009)

Am I the only one who didn't really care at all for Sally? I wanted to see more of the other freedom fighters and felt she and antoine took up too much screentime.

...antoine moreso. Walking stereotype, anyone?


----------



## Louis the Hedgehog (Feb 26, 2009)

> Oh lord, thank God for Rouge! How else would the fandom get its allotment of shit-quality Sonic porn if not for her?!


*Smacks upside the head*
No, not her! I'm talking about the other one, the one who could have been to Sonic what Krystal was to StarFox.



> Am I the only one who didn't really care at all for Sally? I wanted to see more of the other freedom fighters and felt she and antoine took up too much screentime.
> 
> ...antoine moreso. Walking stereotype, anyone?


Actually, there was one character that I wish they would give a little more time as well. She's Sally's best friend, has 3/4 of her limbs turned to robotic ones, and she has plenty of fanboys. Why are her limbs robotic? Ask Sonic's uncle. Hopefully he won't collapse from the guilt.

And tails would have gained more of the spotlight if the series had been allowed to go on.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 26, 2009)

I really don't like the Archie/SatAM Sonic story... It tries to be really dark for having a cast of cartoon characters, and Sega would only get more complaints if they were to try and follow its storyline with their games.


----------



## kitetsu (Feb 26, 2009)

Louis the Hedgehog said:


> Actually, there was one character that I wish they would give a little more time as well. She's Sally's best friend, has 3/4 of her limbs turned to robotic ones, and she has plenty of fanboys. Why are her limbs robotic? Ask Sonic's uncle. Hopefully he won't collapse from the guilt.
> 
> And tails would have gained more of the spotlight if the series had been allowed to go on.



Bunnie.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/472-Sonic-Unleashed


About sums it all up in a nice amusing little package.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 26, 2009)

Hyenaworks said:


> About sums it all up in a nice amusing little package.


Not really.

Though it's kinda odd he shows the Wii version of the game when half the stuff he complains about isn't present in that particular version...


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 26, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Though it's kinda odd he shows the Wii version of the game when half the stuff he complains about isn't present in that particular version...



DejÃ¡ Vu.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 26, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Not really.
> 
> Though it's kinda odd he shows the Wii version of the game when half the stuff he complains about isn't present in that particular version...



The opinion that Sonic is a dead franchise is a valid one.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 26, 2009)

Hyenaworks said:


> The opinion that Sonic is a dead franchise is a valid one.


Arguably.

Don't forget most are hating on Sonic just because it's cool. There's only been a handful of legitimately "bad" Sonic games as of late, the problem is that people consider anything not as good as the genesis games to be bad, which leaves no in-between for the 3D games to fall under. They're always either awesome like the genesis games or outright terrible in the eyes of most Sonic fans.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 26, 2009)

AlexX said:


> I really don't like the Archie/SatAM Sonic story... It tries to be really dark for having a cast of cartoon characters, and Sega would only get more complaints if they were to try and follow its storyline with their games.




But that's actually what everyone liked about it in the first place. I liked it more because it was actually following a storyline that didn't just take place in 30 minutes, and actually tried to give it appeal to people above the age-range to DIC's usual target audience. You know, something non-Asian animation actually SHOULD be doing more of, except that for every stuff like Animals of Farthing Wood there are like five pieces of crap such as Crapjack and Blowder-err I mean Flapjack and Chowder.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2009)

Sonic Team isnt like its former self no more, but as long they can put out good Phantasy Star games I'm good, and I'm still just playing the handheld sonic games that arent 3D.



I just fucking wish they give back us collecting Chaos Emeralds, I miss those days when you already have all the Chaos Emeralds by the 2nd or 3rd level to be able to go super when ever you want instead of an event


----------



## leon101 (Feb 27, 2009)

The Sonic games piss me off, for always being about those damn chaos emeralds, and the master emerald.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 27, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> But that's actually what everyone liked about it in the first place.


And yet when Sega tries doing it (like they have in recent Sonic games) people complain that they shouldn't be trying to be so serious with cartoon characters. This is yet another subject Sonic fans are really inconsistent about.



> I liked it more because it was actually following a storyline that didn't just take place in 30 minutes, and actually tried to give it appeal to people above the age-range to DIC's usual target audience.


This makes me wonder, why do people always seem to think dark = mature? And that it has to be dark in some way in order to be mature, otherwise it's "childish"?



> You know, something non-Asian animation actually SHOULD be doing more of, except that for every stuff like Animals of Farthing Wood there are like five pieces of crap such as Crapjack and Blowder-err I mean Flapjack and Chowder.


I find it interesting there's no shortage of bad cartoons, yet you go and mention Flapjack and Chowder, which are actually GOOD cartoons.

And again, it doesn't have to be dark to be mature. I personally hate stories where they keep bringing in red shirts for killing off just to try and create drama of some sort (or even worse: kill off established characters for no good reason; just to try and better-establish the "dark"-ness of the story and make even MORE drama).


----------



## Louis the Hedgehog (Feb 27, 2009)

> And yet when Sega tries doing it (like they have in recent Sonic games) people complain that they shouldn't be trying to be so serious with cartoon characters. This is yet another subject Sonic fans are really inconsistent about.



Maybe when we ask for gothic, we receive emo instead. Or maybe it is because the fandom is as united as "Lord of the Flies".



> And again, it doesn't have to be dark to be mature


But it does have to be serious to be mature, it requires effort to be mature, it requires dedication to be mature. And if not darkness, at least encompass humor, or love, or adventure, or something that requires lots of thought. That is why the rest of Sonic is not doing well these days.



> The Sonic games piss me off, for always being about those damn chaos emeralds, and the master emerald.


It could have been far more than just that.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 28, 2009)

Louis the Hedgehog said:


> Maybe when we ask for gothic, we receive emo instead.


Wait, who's emo besides Shadow?



> Or maybe it is because the fandom is as united as "Lord of the Flies".


This is indeed a major contributing factor to the problem.



> But it does have to be serious to be mature, it requires effort to be mature, it requires dedication to be mature. And if not darkness, at least encompass humor, or love, or adventure, or something that requires lots of thought. That is why the rest of Sonic is not doing well these days.


They did that with Shadow the Hedgehog and look how things went with that.

I'm sorry, but trying to incorperate the Archie/SatAM plot (which I will refrain from critizising best I can) into newer Sonic games would do nothing to "save" the franchise. It would just cause people to go nuts from the fact it's such a significant change (remember: the genesis games the fandom worships were about going really fast and collecting shiney gems, and little beyond that) and use it as "proof" at how "desperate" Sega is to make the franchise sell.


----------



## Repiotou (Feb 28, 2009)

leon101 said:


> The Sonic games piss me off, for always being about those damn chaos emeralds, and the master emerald.


 Thats because the Chaos Emeralds are a staple of the Sonic series, and have been since it's inception. Get over it, they aren't going to stop appearing.

Besides, the logic is that the Emeralds are a limitless source of power, its no wonder they are compatible with ancient energies and such things. The power of the light and darks of people's hearts, and the Emeralds, being inanimate power sources, cannot distinguish between good and evil, thus they are vulnerable to misuse.


----------

